# Danfoss VLT 5000 über Profibus parametrieren



## lsr (13 Dezember 2009)

Hallo 
Habe einen FU Danfoss VLT5000 mit Profibus Option.
Ich möchte mit einer S7 Parameter lesen und schreiben.
Hat jemend ein Beispiel, oder kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (13 Dezember 2009)

S7 Profibusanleitung in Verbindung mit einem FU durchgehen ( musst mal googlen) und Danfoss Profibushandbuch durchgehen und los gehts ! 

Gruuuß


----------

